# Sensor de aparcamiento chino



## jsemari (Feb 24, 2019)

Hola.
Estoy buscando información sobre los dispositivos sensores de ultrasonidos para aparcamientos que se compran baratos de los chinos. 
Lo que querría es poder leer la información con un arduino, por ejemplo, incluso si tuviera más información, hacer una placa para poner más de 4 sensores.
El problema es que no encuentro información del chipset que lleva ni esquemas ni nada. Me he pedido uno para investigarlo, pero mientras me llega agradecería si alguien del foro ha trabajado el tema que me indique enlaces o por donde buscar.
La imagen del que me he pedido es la que adjunto. No pongo el enlace ya que supongo que es incorrecto enlazar tiendas.
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2019)

jsemari dijo:


> ya que supongo que es incorrecto enlazar tiendas


Mas incorrecto es hacer una pregunta con un dibujo que solo puede verse en el microscopio. Poné el link de eBay o aliexpress que no pasa nada...a no ser que seas vos quien la vende.


----------



## jsemari (Feb 24, 2019)

Cierto. 
€ 7.92 59% de DESCUENTO|Sensor de aparcamiento Parktronic para coche 4 sensores 22mm Pantalla de retroiluminación LED Sistema de Monitor de Radar de respaldo reverso para vw saab bmw hyundai en Sensores de aparcamiento de Coches y motos en AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2019)

Si mal no recuerdo, creo que en el foro había un diseño o comentarios de uno que hizo el usuario seaarg, que creo que es este: Aporte: Estacionamiento asistido (parking aid) NO ultrasonido
El asunto es que es capacitivo, como creo que son la mayoría de los actuales. Tal vez te sirva para inspirarte en algo..


----------



## jsemari (Mar 3, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo, creo que en el foro había un diseño o comentarios de uno que hizo el usuario seaarg, que creo que es este: Aporte: Estacionamiento asistido (parking aid) NO ultrasonido
> El asunto es que es capacitivo, como creo que son la mayoría de los actuales. Tal vez te sirva para inspirarte en algo..


Algo leí de que no detecta obstáculos de madera pero sin embargo en ese enlace dice que sí. Lo voy a estudia, gracias Dr.
De todos modos si alguien puede indicar por donde buscar chips para multi sensores de ultrasonidos se lo agradecería.


----------

